# very bored betta:(



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey everyone, 
so today ive been looking at my betta for about two hours now lol (2 hours long time huh lol) and they just look so BORED like they have nothing els better to do.

what i did was put them all next to each other and they flared for a about 2-3 minutes and then i took them apart (dont want them to get stressed) and again they looked bored but now i just dont know what to do.

any experiences with this? or opinions suggestions? would all do fine. also i know for a fact NEVER to put them together

what would you do?:|


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

Well, to keep my betta less bored I put a mirror up to him for about 2 min twice a day, which is fine. No more than 10 min because that will stress them out. If your bettas swim away or attack the glass wall, you should remove them from each others sight. If your tank is empty with barely anything, your betta will get bored very easily. I've noticed that my betta likes to peek into little cave decorations to see if anything is in there. Its like he doesn't recognize his tank every day and explores his surroundings.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol i see you have a lucky betta lol also i dont leave them flaring for more than 2-3 mins


----------



## ParisRose (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm having the same problem. Napoleon just seems bored sometimes. Would it be ok to rinse a coffe mug or a toy of some type in hot water and use it as a decoration?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Shin a lazer pointer in your tank and your bettas will chase it and have fun.


----------



## creamcookie (May 2, 2010)

Be careful not to point it in their eye though, (I know it hurts when pointed in my eye lol). Oh, you could wash a ping pong ball and float it on top as a toy, I've done that before.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

that sounds cool but i dont have one lol..

hey thats a good idea just rinse a toy in hot water then put it in  ill try thaat 


keep the suggestions coming anything else?


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

How big is there tank(s)? Do they have a lot of different plants and hide outs to explore?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

secuono said:


> How big is there tank(s)? Do they have a lot of different plants and hide outs to explore?




unfortunately they do not have a big tank. they are all living in vases. its a very long story but i am working on the bigger tanks...please dont criticize also i have an empty ten gallon tank that i would need dividers for though but i will be getting some VERY soon


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'll just throw in the age old "finger chase"... 
3 of my 4 love it... with Winston, it's a no-go. He looks at my finger, then looks at me, then finds something more worth his time to do. 

I decorate my tanks with plants and shells and my fish (ESPECIALLY Cameron) entertain themselves day and night. Cameron is a problem solver, and swims through different routes trying to find the easiest path through the plants, Nina hides in her shells a lot, Winston is my nest builder, and Tifa swims through his plants and plays staring games with anyone who may be nearby. he likes to follow people. 

When it comes to entertaining them, I like changing the layout of the area where their tanks are sitting. Placing different objects nearby their tanks for them to check out seems to work for me. Cameron gets that the most, since he's on my night stand. He was fascinated with my deodorant earlier today.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Here is what I do to entertain my bettas-
Yep, finger chase is a big one... especially for my hypers, Spiri and Hattie.
If I put my hand (clean, washed, and rinsed in de-chlorinated water!) in their tanks for a few minutes, they will play and nip at my fingers and even sit in my hands and let me stroke them. It takes a lot of trust, though. 
Mirrors are a big one... 2-3 minutes a day. But instead of a mirror for Spiri, I let him show off to Hattie. Every time I see him, his colors seem brighter, and whenever he sees Hattie, his bubblenest gets bigger.
Yep, like Metalbetta says, my bettas like looking at different objects. I put a few different objects in front of their tanks a few times a day (a baseball hat, one of my plants, any old item) and they love it! I add in and experiment with what kind of plants they like, as well.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

The more space they have, the more room they have to exercise and zoom around. I would say 5 gallons is a minimum though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Here is what I do to entertain my bettas-
> Yep, finger chase is a big one... especially for my hypers, Spiri and Hattie.
> If I put my hand (clean, washed, and rinsed in de-chlorinated water!) in their tanks for a few minutes, they will play and nip at my fingers and even sit in my hands and let me stroke them. It takes a lot of trust, though.
> Mirrors are a big one... 2-3 minutes a day. But instead of a mirror for Spiri, I let him show off to Hattie. Every time I see him, his colors seem brighter, and whenever he sees Hattie, his bubblenest gets bigger.
> Yep, like Metalbetta says, my bettas like looking at different objects. I put a few different objects in front of their tanks a few times a day (a baseball hat, one of my plants, any old item) and they love it! I add in and experiment with what kind of plants they like, as well.


i am REALLY interested in the betta sitting in your hand what did you do for them to trust you so much?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Start with putting your fingers in, really, really slowly, then let your whole hand go in. Let the betta nip at your hands. Then, if he hasn't freaked out yet, you can really slowly move your hand around a little bit.
You'll probably have to do this once or twice a day- it took my bettas a few days to a week to get used to it. Every time you've done this, and your hand is out of the water, give your betta a freeze-dried bloodworm. Once they're comfortable with your hand in the water, they'll rest on it. They enjoy being stroked gently as well.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Start with putting your fingers in, really, really slowly, then let your whole hand go in. Let the betta nip at your hands. Then, if he hasn't freaked out yet, you can really slowly move your hand around a little bit.
> You'll probably have to do this once or twice a day- it took my bettas a few days to a week to get used to it. Every time you've done this, and your hand is out of the water, give your betta a freeze-dried bloodworm. Once they're comfortable with your hand in the water, they'll rest on it. They enjoy being stroked gently as well.


BettaSlave: i have seen this happen before. On YouTube lol, yes i have but it just seems like you need a lot for your betta to actually trust you THAT much. but i will be attempting this. Also got one question, is it true that you can actually TEACH your betta tricks? 

I have gotten my "Alpha Female"- Neptune to jump for her food. after that she has been jumping for everything. Just like when i give her water changes, i have to put little water in the water changing bowl so she doesn't jump out and hurt herself. 

This has also worked for Goliath my first boy. and he jumps for his food too, but i havent done this with them for a long time. so i have to i guess play with them a little more than i have been:-D:-D


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, it's true.  Though it takes a lot of work, I'm not sure if they'd be considered "tricks" or not.
I've taught Spiri to jump for his food, and Hattie can turn circles if I wave a bloodworm in front of her. 
I think it would be more considered learned behaviour.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ohh okay i see. Also why do bettas just absolutely LOVE bloodworms? I feed mine Frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I really don't know... Some of mine don't like them.


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

Seuss has 2 caves and a poufy silk plant, and he likes to "stalk" me. He'll hide in them when he sees me coming and when I get close to his tank, he rushes out and flares at me! Then he likes to hide and do it again! He's also started to jump for his flakes. : )


----------



## smallvle (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh! Also, I have some pics I took at various beaches on vacations, and i've found two pictures (I *think* they are 5 by 7?) Next to each other makes a nice background on my 2.5 gal, and I try to chagne the pics like once a month. Seuss loves the change of scenery, and sometimes will flare at the pictures, but it gives him something to do. So maybe you could try that? Find some nice pictures and scotch-tape them to the back of your vases.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

smallvle said:


> Oh! Also, I have some pics I took at various beaches on vacations, and i've found two pictures (I *think* they are 5 by 7?) Next to each other makes a nice background on my 2.5 gal, and I try to chagne the pics like once a month. Seuss loves the change of scenery, and sometimes will flare at the pictures, but it gives him something to do. So maybe you could try that? Find some nice pictures and scotch-tape them to the back of your vases.


that is a great idea i never thought of that  thanks...

i really like that idea


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

creamcookie said:


> Be careful not to point it in their eye though, (I know it hurts when pointed in my eye lol). Oh, you could wash a ping pong ball and float it on top as a toy, I've done that before.


Oh I did that and he looked at it with an expression of "you want me to do what with it"

Anyway what amuses my betta is get a turkey baster and blow bubbles into his tank; he likes to chase the big air bubble up and down the baster (he isn't bothered about the bubbles; just the one in the big tube lol)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dipsydoodlenoodle said:


> Oh I did that and he looked at it with an expression of "you want me to do what with it"
> 
> Anyway what amuses my betta is get a turkey baster and blow bubbles into his tank; he likes to chase the big air bubble up and down the baster (he isn't bothered about the bubbles; just the one in the big tube lol)


haha that sounds cute


----------

